# 2011 apa



## SuphanXP

Not sure aout the release date for the 2011's but I do know that there is going to be a "Live to Hunt" Edition Mamba w/a Black riser and camo limbs!! Talked to Cody Robbins at Huntfest here in Winnipeg and got the scoop.


----------



## Mr. Bill

Website was just updated tonight with the new line up... Very nice. check it out

www.apaarchery.com


----------



## cody12

Job well done on the new website , can't wait to get back on the shooting line:smile:


----------



## travski

nicely done on the website cannot wait to get my new bow shortly


----------



## MJewell

Nice looking bows, have yet to shoot any APA as of yet. But have heard nothing but good things from guys that do. Never know maybe I'll just have to pick one up an see what they are really like.

Matt


----------



## rickd300mag

I'm going have to get one (that will make 4 APA's) in either Winter mimicry or that buckskin scheme!!


----------



## hoody123

Wow, the Mamba XL 36 is a really nice looking package...


----------



## araz2114

What are the new bows in the line up? 
I see they still have the King Cobra and the Mamba XL.


----------



## SuphanXP

SuphanXP said:


> Not sure aout the release date for the 2011's but I do know that there is going to be a "Live to Hunt" Edition Mamba w/a Black riser and camo limbs!! Talked to Cody Robbins at Huntfest here in Winnipeg and got the scoop.


Ok so its a Viper V7 with Carbon Riser and Camo limbs, sweet bow either way, and check out those specs!!! Might have to add another APA to the arsenal lol!!


----------



## JDoupe

Is that a roller guard on the cable slide...or is it like a factory "Bow Turbo"? And it is multipositional.


----------



## jordyd19

it's a factory bow turbo! I thought the same thing. I wanted to see that they made some kind of avs type system for the bow that would keep it in time and also that they had done some major work to the string weights which moved on me quick and was a recognized problem. 

Far as I can tell these bows have 0 on alpine archery's mid price line up and I know the 2 cam's have 0 on the monsters from experience


----------



## Rampant

The King Cobra and the Pit Viper are the only bows held over from last year virtually unchanged.
New models are: Mamba M7, Mamba XL36, Viper V7, Viper XL35, and the Sidewinder. The Sidewinder is an all new bow that will retail for considerably less than the rest of the line-up, since it doesn't utilize a bridged riser. Lower machining costs = lower retail price.
Some models do employ a roller system on the cable guard. During testing, some bows gained speed with the roller guide, others lost speed. Naturally, the bows that gained speed have the roller guide while the others don't.
Also new are the HE3 limbs. They're a little narrower at 1.25", and shaped for maximum efficiency.
New colours are also on offer - I like the look of the Winter Mimicry....

Bows should be available in about 3 weeks.

Check it out at apaarchery.com


----------



## Tates

Those are some gorgeous bows. very sharp looking. no pun intended


----------



## norsask darton

They do look nice. Has the speed increased? I shot a Darton Pro2000 when I shot a Mamba x2. My Darton was 56Lb draw @ 27" shooting Goldtip Ultralight Pro 500s with 65gr screw in points and was getting 308fps. Nibal told me I'd have to shoot over 60lbs now to get the same speed. I now shoot an Elite GT500 at 62lbs 28.5" draw using Victory Vforce HV's weighing just under 320grns. The fastest I had it tuned to was 328fps, shortened draw by a 1/4" and getting 322-323fps. Could I expect the same performance out of an APA, other than the King Cobra?


----------



## Rampant

norsask darton said:


> I now shoot an Elite GT500 at 62lbs 28.5" draw using Victory Vforce HV's weighing just under 320grns. The fastest I had it tuned to was 328fps, shortened draw by a 1/4" and getting 322-323fps. Could I expect the same performance out of an APA, other than the King Cobra?


I believe you could expect similar performance from the new Mamba XL36, shot through the same chronograph. 
The 2010 GT500 is 34 7/8" A to A; 7 1/8" brace; and averages 334 IBO.
The Mamba XL36 is 36" A to A; 7 1/8" brace; and 340 IBO.
Shouldn't matter much what your personal setup is... the baseline starting points of the two bows are very similar; slightly in favor of the APA.


----------



## norsask darton

I appreciate the info on it. I have very little knowledge of the APAs and I only live an hour from Nibal in Biggar. Don't know too many guys who shoot them. I should maybe drive down and test one.


----------



## Rampant

norsask darton said:


> I appreciate the info on it. I have very little knowledge of the APAs and I only live an hour from Nibal in Biggar. Don't know too many guys who shoot them. I should maybe drive down and test one.


I sure don't think you'd regret making the drive! Nibal's a good guy and extremely knowledgeable. Call down there first and see when the 2011s will be available for shooting, then go and shoot a bunch of them! Take your current bow to compare and I think you'll be pleasantly surprised. It'd be nice to shoot something made in your home province wouldn't it? Where are you located? Somewhere around the Battlefords?


----------



## travski

norsask darton said:


> They do look nice. Has the speed increased? I shot a Darton Pro2000 when I shot a Mamba x2. My Darton was 56Lb draw @ 27" shooting Goldtip Ultralight Pro 500s with 65gr screw in points and was getting 308fps. Nibal told me I'd have to shoot over 60lbs now to get the same speed. I now shoot an Elite GT500 at 62lbs 28.5" draw using Victory Vforce HV's weighing just under 320grns. The fastest I had it tuned to was 328fps, shortened draw by a 1/4" and getting 322-323fps. Could I expect the same performance out of an APA, other than the King Cobra?


When I shot a mamba X2 for three years, everyone I had shot at 28 inches and 58lbs shot my 310gr victories at 316-320 So not sure how come you could not get it with yours............hmm

My mamba X1 60lbs 27 draw is getting 320 fps with a 370gr arrow

I would go try them out and see what they are like

Im going to be heading down there in the next week Im hoping to go shoot them and try them out and get my bow on order


----------



## Mr. Bill

Nibal stopped by Heights Archery in Winnipeg on Tuesday night, which just happened to be our league night with the new lineup of bows and all I can say is wow... Very nice. The new buckskin colour is cool and the Winter Mimicry is going to be a big hit. I got a chance to shoot all of them and was completely impressed with the new features and the draw cycle. 

As a point of comparison I'm shooting an MX2 at 60lbs and 28". With my 348 grain Flatline arrows it shoots a consistant 286fps. I Took the M7 which was set at the same draw weight and length as my own and shot my arrows through the chrono... 299fps!!! The only difference between the two that would affect speed was no peep on the demo bow. I am completely in love with it. The draw is super smooth...

If you are in the market for a new bow make sure you give them a look.


----------



## rickd300mag

I was looking for some info on the M7...I think that is my next bow!!!


----------



## Rampant

rickd300mag said:


> I was looking for some info on the M7...I think that is my next bow!!!


The Mamba M7 is 32.25" axle to axle, 7" brace, and 344 IBO. Take a look at apaarchery.com


----------



## rickd300mag

Rampant said:


> The Mamba M7 is 32.25" axle to axle, 7" brace, and 344 IBO. Take a look at apaarchery.com


I have..I love APA stuff and just would like to know "real world" shooting in regards to it.


----------



## mongomalyk

I'll be heading out to APA this saturday to shoot the new line-up and order my new bow,probably the M7 currently shooting the MX2 getting 327fps with a 362 gr. victory arrow 30in draw set at 67#s love this bow,but Nibal told me to be prepared to be amazed can't wait.I'll give a report on the bows when I get back.


----------



## JDoupe

Just saw the Winter Mimicry Camo in person. Wow! It looks better in person than in the pics.

Would love to get that camo on my bow.


----------



## Rampant

Got the chance to shoot all the new APA bows last night. Very impressive!! I've never seen a nicer looking anodized riser than the new Bordeaux Red. Beautiful! The Buckskin is really nice, and is a little greyer in person than on the website, where I think it looks a little more tan. My fave is still the Winter.
I actually did get around to shooting them after gawking for a good long while.... that little Sidewinder is going to turn some heads... a really nice shooting bow; fast, compact and lightweight, and the price is right.
The Viper XL35 is as advertised... a really sweet shooting bow. Surprisingly, I thought the Mamba M7 was equally pleasant to shoot. I went back and forth between the two and really had a hard time picking one over the other. The M7 does shoot 344 IBO though, so...
My favourite by far was the Mamba XL36. I don't recall this ever happening to me before, but every time I shot the XL36 it made me giggle... literally... every shot. 
That made me very happy, since I've already ordered one!
Definitely a winning lineup for 2011!


----------



## tbear

I am looking forward to the mamba xl36 in bordeaux red. Will be a nice addition to the other 4 APA bows in the stable. Love my APA bows. Well done.


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME

JDoupe said:


> Just saw the Winter Mimicry Camo in person. Wow! It looks better in person than in the pics.
> 
> Would love to get that camo on my bow.


Jasson, your just going to have to switch to the better brand to get that Winter Mimicry Camo.:wink:
But really, it does look great, doesn't it.


----------



## mongomalyk

Got to shoot the new APA line-up yesterday and was impressed from the slimmed down features to the new colors.They've redesigned all the bows except for the pit viper and added the sidewinder which Nigel mentioned the bows are all around 3.9 lbs the limbs are 1.25in they have the HE limbs the V7 and the M7have the multi position roller guides,the dual cam bows have new easy tune mods to help with timing and tuning.Like Nigel mentioned very nice to shoot I really liked the Mamba XL 36 as well but traded my MX2 for the new M7 it was super smooth and no hand shock and the speed were impressive all the bows were set at 60lbs and 28indl the V7 felt like I was drawing back a kids bow for a single cam it was really fast I think ibo is around 332fps.Should have the new bow in 10-14 days.Like Nigel said definetly a winning line-up


----------



## Crashman

What colour did you get Rick? I am currently shooting the 6.5 in Vanish Hybrid, but that V7 in Winter Mimicry is calling me. I may have to set it up and use it to close out the season.


----------



## JDoupe

Mr.LIFETIME said:


> Jasson, your just going to have to switch to the better brand to get that Winter Mimicry Camo.:wink:
> But really, it does look great, doesn't it.


Roger,

They do custom dipping so now I can have my Hoyt in that camo should I choose!!!!

...and that may be something I do at some point.....but not right now.


----------



## mongomalyk

Hi Crashman I stayed with the vanish hybrid just because I didn't want to change my sight and stabilizer,but it would be a tough choice between the mimcry and the new buckskin I'm still a big fan of the black carbon fiber as well.Might have to go with 2 bows one of these days.


----------



## x-ring-1

I did the 36 XL in red with black limbs! Tough decesions! I wasn't sure what model either, Sorry Cody, did the 36 over the King Cobra.


----------



## Crashman

You made the right choice Scott. The King Cobra is a great bow, but it demands your best all the time. The XL 36 will be a much better bow for extended shooting sessions.


----------



## rickd300mag

mongomalyk said:


> Hi Crashman I stayed with the vanish hybrid just because I didn't want to change my sight and stabilizer,but it would be a tough choice between the mimcry and the new buckskin I'm still a big fan of the black carbon fiber as well.Might have to go with 2 bows one of these days.


The black carbon pattern is wow! I have the King Cobra in that pattern.


----------



## NSSCOTT

I hope there at the ATA show i'd love to shoot there bows


----------



## JDoupe

NSSCOTT.....you wold not be diapointed. Try and get your hands on one....


----------



## Crashman

NSSCOTT said:


> I hope there at the ATA show i'd love to shoot there bows


Sadly, you won't see APA at the ATA show.


----------



## hotwheels

Been shooting the new Mamaba 36 love the lighter feel (lighter riser and narrow pockets and limbs) coupled with the flatter limb angle and a solid back wall this bow will be in my stable of bows for the up comming 3d season for sure 

Very nice bow fellas


----------



## LeLynx34

Hello ,

What did you think about the 2011 KING COBRA , i want it to hunt , i'm lefty, 29" and every i shoot are in 60# , my arrow weight is around 466 grains cause of French bowhuting laws!.
Which speed can expected with this set up ?.
What's your feels about the draw cycle between the KING COBRA and the DESTROYER 350 for those have shoot both of them !.

Thank you very much for your answerw !!!.


----------



## SuphanXP

You should be putting arrows down range at around 296 fps with those numbers if you were shooting a king cobra.


----------



## LeLynx34

Hi SuphanXP,

Thanks for the infos ,i ve you shoot it ? 
If yes can tell me what was your feels with the draw cycle , i ' ve read some reviews tha tell it's " smooth " for a Speed bow.

Thank you,

Jacques.


----------



## Crashman

I've got a good friend shooting a King Cobra from 2009, at 28.5" draw and 60 pounds. With a 470 grain arrow he is getting 280-285 fps, and yes the King Cobra is a smooth speed bow. But don't be fooled that it is the smoothest bow out there because that it is not. But for a speed rocket, it is pretty smooth.


----------



## LeLynx34

Hi Rick,

Can you show me a pic of your bow this pattern combo interested me a lot !.

Thank you ,

Jacques.


----------



## LeLynx34

Hello Crashman,

Thank you for your reply !.

i understand you about the draw cycle, i shoot a HCA Speed Pro at this time the best bow i've ever shoot !.

Some of you have pics of a APA Bows in Carbon look Riser and the Vanish limbs Camo , the "LIVE 2 HUNT" finish.

Thank you,

Jacques.


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME

Hi LeLynx34

Jacques, without putting down any of these bows since they are all great bows, I will give my own opinion about which of the two has the smoothest draw cycle between the King Cobra and the Destroyer, because I do shoot both of these bows. Of the two, I have to say the King Cobra is just a bit smoother, but not by much, but here's where I do find a difference in describing the Cobra, it just seems to have a bit more horse power is the best way I can describe it. Now between the Cobra and the High Country, the Cobra is better in smoothness and speed. The other thing that the Cobra has over the others is the ease of tune-ability, you really don't need a bow press to work on this bow. From someone who has shot these bows, I hope that helps answer some of your questions .


----------



## LeLynx34

Hi Mr Lifetime,

very helpfull opinion !.
i will go to get the King Cobra !.

thank you very much !.

Jacques.


----------

